# Rocky River Saturday.?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll be fishing there from sunrise till around 11 or so. PM me if you are planning to do the same and want to meet up on the water. 
Janus


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Totally blown out. Try something else, probably a lake


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

As stated it might not be a good idea. We got a lot of rain. It will be a few days. Good luck wherever you go.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Just checked the flow before I came here..I'll find somewhere else this weekend.
THanks,
Janus


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Speaking of flow...... i am assuming we are looking for under 100 for the Rocky here.. if i am correct??? 


I have been checkin on this every 6 hours or so... I'm Jonesin to fish the rocky for smallies.... 

Think mabey be fishable by Sun Morning????


Please advise...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry late to the post. But, Rocky looked fishable today(Sunday). Really crowded at the fords. My daughter and I went to oxbow lagoon and caught a smaller LMB then had to go. There were people fishing the lagoon everywhere and, I fish it alot and rarely see anyone there. 
Ended up a Coe lake on Saturday because the river was chocolate milk but Coe is a very nice place to fish and is fly rod friendly to a degree, a shorter rod helps but there are some nice sized bluegill there. They were crazy about the gurgler or any topwater popper type flies...
I'm dying to fish rocky too. It has been a while.
Janus


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

fishon said:


> Speaking of flow...... i am assuming we are looking for under 100 for the Rocky here.. if i am correct???
> 
> 
> I have been checkin on this every 6 hours or so... I'm Jonesin to fish the rocky for smallies....
> ...


I like it higher.
I do better when it is stained vs. clear.
I like flow around 250-350 in the summer.
I the winter 180-250 is my favorite.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with soap when it is under 100 it is "toe deep" in most places and you are really limited to the deepest of holes. But I like it around 200. If I fish it when it is under 100 I go between Hilliard and Rockliffe or behind Tyler field to Horse Ford I have had some luck in those areas. Topwater stuff like muddlers but also slow moving crawish looking patterns dragged on the bottom..I tied a bunch of different hellgrammite patterns that I'm going to try.. hopefully on Wed. I have never fished them before but heard that smallies like them.
Janus


----------



## dpalm203 (Aug 3, 2006)

Janus said:


> I agree with soap when it is under 100 it is "toe deep" in most places and you are really limited to the deepest of holes. But I like it around 200. If I fish it when it is under 100 I go between Hilliard and Rockliffe or behind Tyler field to Horse Ford I have had some luck in those areas. Topwater stuff like muddlers but also slow moving crawish looking patterns dragged on the bottom..I tied a bunch of different hellgrammite patterns that I'm going to try.. hopefully on Wed. I have never fished them before but heard that smallies like them.
> Janus


Janus, 

I'm starting to wonder if you've done something to anger the Rain God? You say you plan on heading out to the Rocky and then it pours. 

I've had pretty good success with hellgrammites. Good luck.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I know I was going to call off work today to fish Rocky but the rain yesterday washed it out. One of these days I'll get it right.
Janus


----------

